# Inseam vs. body height.



## Dazed (Feb 7, 2004)

I was wondering what the "normal" inseam is compared to body height. I'm 5'8" with a 31.5" inseam, and always thought i have short legs, but...

My inseam is 46 percent of my body height, then.

Anyone care to chime in?


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I don't know if or what the norm is but I'm 6'3" with a 33" inseam.


----------



## mace2 (May 3, 2004)

I'm 5'9" with a 30" inseam.


----------



## LandSpeed (May 27, 2007)

6'3'' with a 33'' inseam. We should start calling you leggy. My legs look fine on me, last I checked, not short or long or anything. Gotta roll with the 36x32 pants, though.


----------



## SVSocrates (Dec 8, 2004)

I gotta think this data is available online. Tried a google search? I'm curious about this as well. I'm only 5'7" and for years, bought bikes that were actually too small for me because I didn't realize that effective top tube length is far more important than standover clearance.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Dazed said:


> I was wondering what the "normal" inseam is compared to body height. I'm 5'8" with a 31.5" inseam, and always thought i have short legs, but...
> 
> My inseam is 46 percent of my body height, then.
> 
> Anyone care to chime in?


5'11", 34" inch inseam


----------



## pinkemma (Jul 2, 2007)

Dazed? *prodprod* Mr Tentacle man? (Now I really hope it's you!)


----------



## TJT (Oct 31, 2006)

6 foot, 33' inseam, and I'm pretty sure I;m bang in the middle of the bell curve for my height.

I was looking for this a while ago, but couldn't find anything using Google.

Anyone got a good website?


----------



## fat_weasel (Jan 9, 2005)

Are we talking real inseam here or pants size? A lot of people use "inseam" to mean the measurement from crotch to heel when talking about bike sizing, which is obviously different than the inseam measurement of a pair of pants. It's confusing, since you don't always know which one people are referring to.

Anyway, I'm 6'4" and I wear size 36 pants. I guess my real inseam is a couple inches longer than that...they don't call me Stretch for nothing.


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

im 6-5 and also wear a 36 length pant. but my waist is a 32 so it seems my nickname (twig) is fitting


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

fat_weasel said:


> Are we talking real inseam here or pants size? A lot of people use "inseam" to mean the measurement from crotch to heel when talking about bike sizing, which is obviously different than the inseam measurement of a pair of pants. It's confusing, since you don't always know which one people are referring to.
> 
> Anyway, I'm 6'4" and I wear size 36 pants. I guess my real inseam is a couple inches longer than that...they don't call me Stretch for nothing.


This should be actual inseam as used for bike sizing: crotch to floor.

I do think many people confuse it with pants inseam.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

72.5" / 35.5"
~49%


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

WOW!
I feel long legged. 
5' `12" and a 32 inch inseam. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Quattro (Dec 26, 2003)

5'7" with a 30 in. inseam


----------



## TJT (Oct 31, 2006)

Definitely use crotch to floor as a measurement for inseam.


----------



## CaptStu (Mar 12, 2006)

6'5" with a 34" inseam


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

5' 7" with a 29" inseam.


----------



## Dazed (Feb 7, 2004)

pinkemma said:


> Dazed? *prodprod* Mr Tentacle man? (Now I really hope it's you!)


I'm "Dazed" at terrengsykkel.no too, yes. Good on you for recognizing "Purple Tentacle" from DOTT, :thumbsup:


----------



## Dazed (Feb 7, 2004)

fat_weasel said:


> Are we talking real inseam here or pants size? A lot of people use "inseam" to mean the measurement from crotch to heel when talking about bike sizing, which is obviously different than the inseam measurement of a pair of pants. It's confusing, since you don't always know which one people are referring to.


Good point. I didn't think of that. Definitly crotch to floor. I measured the www.wrenchscience.com way, in my socks with my feet approximately eight inches apart.


----------



## hkwan (Jul 3, 2007)

SVSocrates said:


> .... effective top tube length is far more important than standover clearance.


Why is that? I guess you are not saying standover clearance isn't important at all but if you have to pick one to be the priority you'd pick the top tube length to be appropriate, correct?

What happens if there is only like an inch or a tiny bit less clearance from crotch to toptube but everything else fits fine?


----------



## Dazed (Feb 7, 2004)

How often do you really stand over your toptube with both feet on the ground and the bike completely upright anyway? A cramped or too long cockpit is something you will deal with every second of every ride.


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

Dazed said:


> How often do you really stand over your toptube with both feet on the ground and the bike completely upright anyway? A cramped or too long cockpit is something you will deal with every second of every ride.


 In total agreement on this......I ride a 17.5" Fuel, even though the salesperson insisted I "needed" to buy a 15.5" .... I didn't want to put a longer stem on the smaller frame to get comfortable (don't like being THAT far out over the front tire), and have never ever had a "standover height" issue of any sort in the 6 years I've been riding it....same deal with my previous REALLY old mtb - a '90 model that the shop person tried to steer me away from, saying I needed a small not medium frame. Am 5'7", 30" inseam (pant-size, not c2f). Fitting cycles is part science, part very individual - I know what works for me


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

5'-11 32 inch inseam.


----------



## greentea (Apr 30, 2007)

5'5" with a 31" inseam


----------



## one eyed poacher (May 19, 2007)

I think it' important to distinguish gender with this survey. 

Male 5'3/4" 29"inseam 34" waist-Stout would be the euphanistic description! 

I know my old XC hardtails were always set up in the strectched out attact position these days on my dualy I sit considerably more errect yet I run a fairly long stem to insure I'm still in what feels like an agressive and somewhat comfortable posistion. I've always tried to ride radically sloping toptube models. (Otherwise with 1or 2 inches of clearance you learn some creative dismounts real quick!)


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

Dazed said:


> I was wondering what the "normal" inseam is compared to body height. I'm 5'8" with a 31.5" inseam, and always thought i have short legs, but...
> 
> My inseam is 46 percent of my body height, then.
> 
> Anyone care to chime in?


31" cycling inseam and just shy of 6' barefoot.
Needless to say, it's hard to find off the shelf frames that fit decently... 
I need a long TT and low standover. I run all my mtn bikes with at least 1" setback seatpost & 135-150mm long stem.:thumbsup: oldschool baby
vassago here I come!


----------



## Dazed (Feb 7, 2004)

I found this useful link:

http://www.humanics-es.com/ADA304353.pdf


----------



## derby (Jan 12, 2004)

6'1" x 32" inseam. Very short legs for my height. 34 - 36" inseam would be normal.


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

Male. 5' 11.5" tall. 33.5" inseam.


----------

